# WORLDS TOP 10 CARS CLUBS ?



## CHANGO (Sep 2, 2004)

WONDERING WHAT PEOPLE THOUGHT AND THESE MUST BE CURRENT CLUBS THAT HAVE MORE THEN ONE CHAPTER ? 

MY THOUGHTS  

1 LIFESTYLE (NOT SURE IF THEY HAVE MORE THEN ONE CHAPTER ?BUT THEY HAVE SOME OF THE BEST RIDES)
2 DUKES
3 UCE 
5 LUXURIOUS 
4 INDIVIDUALS
6 INDIVIDUALS
7 MAJESTICS
8 VIEJITOS
9 GOODTIMES
10 TECHNIGUES

NO HATING EITHER . ITS JUST MY PERSONAL OPINION .


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

MAJESTICS #1


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

What is this based on? What does "TOP" mean to you?

Your question(s) are relative.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 1 2006, 07:40 PM~6089446
> *What is this based on? What does "TOP" mean to you?
> 
> Your question(s) are relative.
> *


not sure ......maybe he means who do we think is on top right now ??????



i see my club in there ........good looking out :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHANGO_@Sep 1 2006, 10:17 PM~6089369
> *WONDERING WHAT PEOPLE THOUGHT AND THESE MUST BE CURRENT CLUBS  THAT HAVE MORE THEN ONE CHAPTER ?
> 
> MY THOUGHTS
> ...


WTF no ROLLERZ. and you got INDIVDUALS twice homie. And got your numbers backwards. and you spelled Techniques wrong


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

1. Majestics
2. RollerzOnly
3. Uce
4. Individuals
5. Luxurious
6. Groupe
7. Lifestyle
8. BlvdAces
9. Techniques
10.Goodtimes


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ (Aug 1, 2006)

1 ROLLERZ
2 ROLLERZ
3 ROLLERZ
4 ROLLERZ
5 ROLLERZ
6 ROLLERZ
7 ROLLERZ
8 ROLLERZ
9 ROLLERZ
10 ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 1 2006, 11:05 PM~6089560
> *1. Majestics
> 2. RollerzOnly
> 3. Uce
> ...


Ourlife


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Sep 1 2006, 10:08 PM~6089582
> *Ourlife
> *


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 1 2006, 11:10 PM~6089595
> *
> *


It's all about family


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHANGO_@Sep 1 2006, 08:17 PM~6089369
> *WONDERING WHAT PEOPLE THOUGHT AND THESE MUST BE CURRENT CLUBS  THAT HAVE MORE THEN ONE CHAPTER ?
> 
> MY THOUGHTS
> ...


YOU SUCK TOO MUCH DICK!


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Sep 1 2006, 10:10 PM~6089599
> *It's all about family
> *


Just like its supposed to be.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

0.All the club that make Lowrider what it is today  
1. Latin Cartel
2. Firme Car Club
3. Elite
4. Rollerz Only
5. Luxurious
6. Empire H-town 
7. Lifestyle
8. BlvdAces
9. Oldies
10.South Side


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

*IMPERIALS C.C.*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Everyone is just going to say who thier partial to.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 1 2006, 10:20 PM~6089657
> *Everyone is just going to say who thier partial to.
> *


Your right bro..its impossible to say who is the top ten. I could change my a million times..already have a few lol.


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ (Aug 1, 2006)

ROLLERZ ONLY 2 TIME LRM CLUB OF THE YEAR ABOUT TO BE 3 TIME IN VEGAS THIS YEAR. WHO ELSE CAN SAY THEY HAVE DONE THIS?


----------



## Lowlow76 (Oct 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 1 2006, 10:55 PM~6089507
> *WTF no ROLLERZ.  and you got INDIVDUALS twice homie.  And got your numbers backwards.  and you spelled Techniques wrong
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

good job i think your right!




























































AND YOU ARE WHO? 





























#1 I ENJOY HATERZ















#2 SAME AS #1





































#3 THIS IS GREAT :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 1 2006, 10:19 PM~6089375
> *MAJESTICS #1
> *


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Damn newbies!!  We get a topic like this every other week.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

sounds good to me


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

#1


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

i have no comment because all those clubs are top notches. :thumbsup:


----------



## $RO4LIFE$ (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 1 2006, 09:55 PM~6089507
> *WTF no ROLLERZ.  and you got INDIVDUALS twice homie.  And got your numbers backwards.  and you spelled Techniques wrong
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

yeah RO should be up there also..dont know why individuals twice


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

NO PARTICULAR ORDER......

1. ROLLERZ ONLY
2. SOUTHSIDE CC
3. UCE
4. IMPERIALS
5. ELITE
6. LIFESTYLE
7. MAJESTICS.
8. OLDIES
9. DUKES.. (FIRST CAR CLUB)
10. AND I GOTS TO GIVE IT UP TO DRASTIC (NY) ALWAYS HAD NICE CARS.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ALSO DAMN IT CANT FORGET ....


GROUPE


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

I think each club brings their own style and flavor to lowriding. So, it's hard to say who is the" top ten."  The ten clubs that I PERSONALLY like are LifeStyle,Imperials,Southside,Los Angeles,Rollerz Only,Majestics,Klique,Viejitos,Oldies,Uce. There are alot more clubs I like so again it is hard to say like, Slow Lane,Individuals,Society,Sophisticated few, and more. :thumbsup:  Oh yeah Dukes, Elite,GoodTimes,Boulevard Aces :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Sep 2 2006, 10:38 AM~6091667
> *ALSO DAMN IT CANT FORGET ....
> GROUPE
> *


x2


----------



## $RO4LIFE$ (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Sep 2 2006, 11:37 AM~6091659
> *NO PARTICULAR ORDER......
> 
> 1.  ROLLERZ ONLY
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Sep 1 2006, 10:19 PM~6089375
> *MAJESTICS #1
> *


x2


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos+Sep 2 2006, 11:35 AM~6091649-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel+Sep 2 2006, 09:41 AM~6091206-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yup gotta give it to them they rep hard and are down. peeps always forget the real ones


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## liljuve13 (Apr 23, 2006)

TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

What about Life The Ghetto and Funny Toy c.c. out of Tokyo?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Sep 2 2006, 11:49 AM~6091959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Sep 1 2006, 09:31 PM~6089704
> *ROLLERZ ONLY 2 TIME LRM CLUB OF THE YEAR ABOUT TO BE 3 TIME IN VEGAS THIS YEAR. WHO ELSE CAN SAY THEY HAVE DONE THIS?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

GOODTIMES CC


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGO_@Sep 1 2006, 10:17 PM~6089369
> *WONDERING WHAT PEOPLE THOUGHT AND THESE MUST BE CURRENT CLUBS  THAT HAVE MORE THEN ONE CHAPTER ?
> 
> MY THOUGHTS
> ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2006)

*I would like to know this I think my question is better lol I would like to know in opinions who's putting it down for top 10
show qualitycars,who you see at shows,whos good people?

Top 10 for

California
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
------------------------------
Texas
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
------------------------------------
Chicago
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
*


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 2 2006, 02:42 PM~6092414
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

WORLDWIDE!!!


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Sep 2 2006, 12:49 PM~6091959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

no particular order:

groupe
imperials
south side
Individuals
Majestics
oldies
L.A.
Uce
Ro
ninja turtles


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Sep 2 2006, 10:37 AM~6091659
> *NO PARTICULAR ORDER......
> 
> 1.  ROLLERZ ONLY
> ...


LuxuriouS[/SIZE][/COLOR][/SIZE] :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 2 2006, 06:52 PM~6093362
> *no particular order:
> 
> groupe
> ...


NINJA TURTLES.. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :worship:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustler847_@Sep 2 2006, 03:45 PM~6092897
> *I would like to know this I think my question is better lol I would like to know in opinions who's putting it down for top 10
> show qualitycars,who you see at shows,whos good people?
> 
> ...


DELRIO CC . COM :angry:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Sep 2 2006, 02:32 PM~6092657
> *GOODTIMES CC
> 
> *


GOODTIMES ALL DAY


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 2 2006, 07:24 PM~6093496
> *:uh:
> LuxuriouS[/SIZE][/COLOR][/SIZE] :uh:
> *


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

just go by the club with the most top carz titlez and club awardz. hmmmm we know huh.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

WORLD'S TOP 10 CAR CLUBS?
IM SURE THIS RAISES THE EYEBROWS OF A LOT OF RIDERZ WHO BELONG TO CLUBS....OLD MEMBERS AND EVEN NEW.

IT REALLY DEPENDS ON WHAT YOU MEAN BY TOP 10 AND WHERE YOU BASE YOUR OPINION...

TOP TEN AS IN...
*CLUB WITH MOST CARS?
*CLUB WITH MOST NICE CARS?
*CLUB WITH MOST CARS BUT DIFFERENT VARIETIES?
*CLUB WITH MOST SHOW AND STREET CARS?
*CLUB WITH MOST TRADITIONAL CARS?
*CLUB WITH MOST AWARDS RECEIVED?
*CLUB WITH MOST PARTICIPATION ON COMMUNITY PROGRAMS, CHARITIES..ETC?
*CLUB WITH THE LONGEST OR YEARS OF BEING AROUND (OLDEST CLUB)

......EVERY CLUB'S DIFFERENT......IT'S JUST A MATTER OF OPINION....AND MOST OF THE OPINION YOU'LL GET WILL BE BIASED...ONE WAY WAY OR ANOTHER!


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 2 2006, 06:39 PM~6093321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE WORLD IS OURS :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 1 2006, 10:16 PM~6089634
> *0.All the club that make Lowrider what it is today
> 1. Latin Cartel
> 2. Firme Car Club
> ...


IM NOT HERE TO TALK SHIT, BUT U HAVE UR SHIT MIXED UP HOMIE.....
IF U HAVE UR TOP 10 UR CLUBS THAT MAKE LOWRIDER WHAT IT IS TODAY.....
U HAVE 1,2,6 FUCKED UP, MY OPINION TO HELP U OUT SINCE I CAN SEE THAT LRM AND TLM AND STREET CUSTOMS(NO-LONGER AROUND) AINT/DIDNT HELP U.
IN NO PARTICULAR ORDER: OF-COURSE MAJESTICS, OF-COURSE UCE, AND OF-COURSE THE BIG "I"..... I SAY DO A LITTLE BIT MORE STUDYING BEFORE POSTING.
*NOT TO DISRESPECT LATIN CARTEL, FIRME CAR CLUB, AND EMPIRE.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

this is all personal opinion


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Sep 3 2006, 01:04 PM~6096567
> *IM NOT HERE TO TALK SHIT, BUT U HAVE UR SHIT MIXED UP HOMIE.....
> IF U HAVE UR TOP 10 UR CLUBS THAT MAKE LOWRIDER WHAT IT IS TODAY.....
> U HAVE 1,2,6 FUCKED UP, MY OPINION TO HELP U OUT SINCE I CAN SEE THAT LRM AND TLM AND STREET CUSTOMS(NO-LONGER AROUND) AINT/DIDNT HELP U.
> ...


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Sep 3 2006, 01:04 PM~6096567
> *IM NOT HERE TO TALK SHIT, BUT U HAVE UR SHIT MIXED UP HOMIE.....
> IF U HAVE UR TOP 10 UR CLUBS THAT MAKE LOWRIDER WHAT IT IS TODAY.....
> U HAVE 1,2,6 FUCKED UP, MY OPINION TO HELP U OUT SINCE I CAN SEE THAT LRM AND TLM AND STREET CUSTOMS(NO-LONGER AROUND) AINT/DIDNT HELP U.
> ...


This was just my opinion thats all  
Just like everybody has there own opinion i dont see nothing wrong with my top ten 
to me every club has a unique style and are one of a kind.Thats why i said zero as my first one then i had my top ten clubs 
In my opinion every club thats out there your club can be 30 years old or new your making lowrider what it is today thats all  No disrespect to no one


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

stupid topic :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: there is no correct answer to this list....just gonna make a bunch of good people argue over nothing


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 1 2006, 10:12 PM~6089609
> *YOU SUCK TOO MUCH DICK!
> *


HAHA your mad cause they didnt say Rollerz :roflmao:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

No disrespect to any clubs but this thread will only bring out a lot of hate'n.. :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

I CAN ONY THINK OF THREE TOPNOTCH CLUBS
1. LIFESTYLES
2. SOUTHSIDE
3. LOSANGELES


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by emo_@Sep 4 2006, 12:39 PM~6101581
> *HAHA your mad cause they didnt say Rollerz  :roflmao:
> *


THERE HATERZ JUST LIKE YOU :biggrin: IF YOU THINK R.O ISNT IN THE TOP 10 YOUR CRAZY AS FUCK.

GO TAKE A BUBBLE BATH AND THINK ABOUT IT, THEN COME BACK WITH A BETTER ANSWER


----------



## caddydaddy80 (Nov 21, 2004)

THERES ONLY ONE AND THATS ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## caddydaddy80 (Nov 21, 2004)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGO_@Sep 1 2006, 08:17 PM~6089369
> *WONDERING WHAT PEOPLE THOUGHT AND THESE MUST BE CURRENT CLUBS  THAT HAVE MORE THEN ONE CHAPTER ?
> 
> MY THOUGHTS
> ...


WE GETTIN THERE ONE STEP AT A TIME THANKS 4 HITTIN US UP ....
~~~~GOOD TIMES CAR CLUB~~~~~


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 1 2006, 09:05 PM~6089560
> *1. Majestics
> 2. RollerzOnly
> 3. Uce
> ...


THANK'S 4 DA TAUGHT....GOOD TIMES 2006 ALL DAY REPPIN


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 4 2006, 02:13 PM~6101775
> *No disrespect to any clubs but this thread will only bring out a lot of hate'n.. :0
> *


X2


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Sep 2 2006, 10:43 AM~6091690
> *I think each club brings their own style and flavor to lowriding. So, it's hard to say who is the" top ten."   The ten clubs that I PERSONALLY like are LifeStyle,Imperials,Southside,Los Angeles,Rollerz Only,Majestics,Klique,Viejitos,Oldies,Uce. There are alot more clubs I like so again it is hard to say like, Slow Lane,Individuals,Society,Sophisticated few, and more. :thumbsup:   Oh yeah Dukes, Elite,GoodTimes,Boulevard Aces :biggrin:
> *


THANKS 4 HITTIN US UP~~~~GOOD TIMES~~~~~


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2006)

''GOOD~TIMES''~CAR~CLUB~~11~ CHAPTERS AND COUNTING.............

''EAST~LOS''~~''LOS~ANGELES''~~''NOR.CAL''~~''DETROIT''~~''COLORADO''~~ ''SAN~DIEGO''~~''NEW~JERSEY''~~''SIN~CITY''~~''ORANGE~COUNTY''~~''SAN~ FERNANDO~VALLEY''~~''MILWAUKEE''~~ ..................................

~~~~~~~~~~LOOKING 4 FULL TIMERS NO PART TIMERS~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

''MUCH PROPS 2 ALL CAR CLUBS REPPIN DA STREETS WERE IT ALL STARTED'' !!!


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

lots of great clubs out there and hard to say who is best since all are best in a particular area....but since the original ? said clubs w/ more than 1 chapter than LIFESTYLE & SOUTHSIDE can not be included even thought they are two of the TOP clubs an i think that ELITE might bve back down to 1 chapter as well


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Sep 1 2006, 09:07 PM~6089574
> *1 ROLLERZ
> 2 ROLLERZ
> 3 ROLLERZ
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

ULTIMATE RIDERS #1


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 1 2006, 09:55 PM~6089507
> *WTF no ROLLERZ.  and you got INDIVDUALS twice homie.  And got your numbers backwards.  and you spelled Techniques wrong
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks for noticing the LUX We are coming up this year with a bunch of new outstanding members and we really appreciate being in the top 10!! Theres so many respected clubs out there and we are happy to be reconized as one of the best! Once again thanks!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 1 2006, 08:05 PM~6089560
> *1. Majestics
> 2. RollerzOnly
> 3. Uce
> ...


 :thumbsup: BLVD GOT SOME NEW SHIT COMIN OUT FOR NEXT YEAR MUCH PROPS TO ALL CLUBS!!!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

dosnt matter who the top 10 are..i respect them all the same and they all of them have had a good impact on the lifestyle


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Sep 4 2006, 05:43 PM~6102518
> *''GOOD~TIMES''~CAR~CLUB~~11~ CHAPTERS AND COUNTING.............
> 
> ''EAST~LOS''~~''LOS~ANGELES''~~''NOR.CAL''~~''DETROIT''~~''COLORADO''~~ ''SAN~DIEGO''~~''NEW~JERSEY''~~''SIN~CITY''~~''ORANGE~COUNTY''~~''SAN~ FERNANDO~VALLEY''~~''MILWAUKEE''~~ ..................................
> ...


*the only thing i can say is that you can find our rides in the streets not just at shows being trailered with pampers fuck all that we street riders *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Sep 5 2006, 05:07 AM~6106523
> *the only thing i can say is that you can find our rides in the streets not just at shows being trailered with pampers fuck all that we street riders
> *


X2 HOMIE THATS RIGHT!!!!!GOODTIMES TO THE FULLEST :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Sep 5 2006, 06:07 AM~6106523
> *the only thing i can say is that you can find our rides in the streets not just at shows being trailered with pampers fuck all that we street riders
> *


Ese es mi primo kickin real spit


----------



## GROUPE ELA (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 1 2006, 09:05 PM~6089560
> *1. Majestics
> 2. RollerzOnly
> 3. Uce
> ...


Good looking out GROUPE STILL HERE HOMIE !


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

We really need to make hittin the streets a priority if Lowriding is gonna grow.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 5 2006, 11:28 PM~6113731
> *We really need to make hittin the streets a priority if Lowriding is gonna grow.
> *


 :thumbsup: AGREE


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Sep 5 2006, 05:07 AM~6106523
> *the only thing i can say is that you can find our rides in the streets not just at shows being trailered with pampers fuck all that we street riders
> *


TRU DAT THATS WHY I JOINED


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

yeah i agree on that as well..but where i am from all the cars are so spread out in different locations its tough..plus we only get 5-6 months of nice weather here..makes me wanna move to CALI!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Amigos 
Dukes 
Groupe 
Elite 
Impalas 
Imperials 
Individuals 
Klique 
Lifestyle 
Luxurious 
Majestics 
Rollerz Only 
South Side 
Techniques 
Viejitos 
UCE (formally USO) 
Goodtimes
Viejitos

More than 10 but all good car clubs for sure  ...Easier to do a top 20 too... :biggrin:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

ALL YOU VIEWERS WILL SEE IN VEGAS THAT ROLLERZ IS THE NUMBER ONE CLUB 
R O L L E R Z :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by emo_@Sep 4 2006, 12:39 PM~6101581
> *HAHA your mad cause they didnt say Rollerz  :roflmao:
> *


Mad about what? Becasue that **** Didnt say our name?
Dont matter to me...I know that we have been working hard this year..& alot of other CC have to say this & that, which is kool, but you know whats funny about this shiet, WE SUPPORTED on that C.C. Never Hated...but its all good NOW, You make ROLLERZ more FAMOUS & a dumbass like you EMO aka **** you need to get a car first before or should i say CLAIM your C.C. then Ill see what kind of DICKRIDER You are!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 7 2006, 12:49 AM~6121531
> *****</span></span> you need to get a car first before or should i say CLAIM your C.C. then Ill see what kind of </span>DICKRIDER You are!!!!
> *


HAHAHAHAHA................. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 7 2006, 01:20 AM~6121605
> *HAHAHAHAHA................. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:  :buttkick: :ugh:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 7 2006, 01:27 AM~6121632
> *:roflmao:    :buttkick:  :ugh:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
YOU READY FOR VEGAS FOCKER?????


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 7 2006, 05:08 AM~6121963
> *:0  :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> YOU READY FOR VEGAS FOCKER?????
> *



HELL YEA...I DONT THINK THEY ARE READY FOR US


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER+Sep 5 2006, 07:07 AM~6106523-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 2 2006, 06:55 AM~6089507
> *WTF no ROLLERZ.  and you got INDIVDUALS twice homie.  And got your numbers backwards.  and you spelled Techniques wrong
> *


That's exactly what I was thinkin


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 1 2006, 08:55 PM~6089507
> *WTF no ROLLERZ.  and you got INDIVDUALS twice homie.  And got your numbers backwards.  and you spelled Techniques wrong
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*"BIG" L.A's FINEST CC PUTTING IT DOWN YEAR 2006*_</span>


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 7 2006, 10:49 AM~6121531
> *Mad about what?  Becasue that **** Didnt say our name?
> Dont matter to me...I know that we have been working hard this year..& alot of other CC have to say this & that, which is kool, but you know whats funny about this shiet, WE SUPPORTED on that C.C. Never Hated...but its all good NOW, You make ROLLERZ more FAMOUS & a dumbass like you EMO aka **** you need to get a car first before or should i say CLAIM your C.C. then Ill see what kind of DICKRIDER You are!!!!
> *



Understatement of the year man, we've been busting our ass all damn year and its paid off too. How many times have we taken "Most Club Members" and "Best Club Display" at this year's tour not to mention the "Most BIKE Club members" in SD 

I know I definitely busted ass to go to more shows this year than I ever did when I was in Finest Kreations BC.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I think alot of people have missed the point with Car Club of the Year. It is based on Club participation and numbers at shows, and the overall direction of the club. Positive image, and a positive impact in the lowriding community. This aint about street rides, this aint about trailor queens, it is about what Lowrider has put in its guidelines for Car Club of the Year. 

As far as street rides, people on the street. Majestics hands done represents the streets to the max, mad props for that.


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 7 2006, 10:03 AM~6123217
> *I think alot of people have missed the point with Car Club of the Year.  It is based on Club participation and numbers at shows, and the overall direction of the club. Positive image, and a positive impact in the lowriding community.  This aint about street rides, this aint about trailor queens, it is about what Lowrider has put in its guidelines for Car Club of the Year.
> 
> As far as street rides, people on the street.  Majestics hands done represents the streets to the max, mad props for that.
> *



and the shows since last year...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 7 2006, 02:43 PM~6124266
> *and the shows since last year...
> *


I THOUGHT THEY GOT CHEATED LAST YEAR, BUT OH SHIT I WAS WITH MAJESTICS LAST YEAR


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 6 2006, 09:18 PM~6120341
> *Amigos
> Dukes
> Groupe
> ...


x2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

1. SRA - solo riders of america
2. NBL - national board of lowriders
3. FNU- fat ****** united.


----------



## Crazy_Tiny (Aug 23, 2006)

<span style='font-family:Impact'>My personal opinion as far as the best traditional Car Clubs in L.A are *Lifestyle, Imperials, South Side, Klique, Thee Artistics, Premier, Los Angeles, Majestics *and of course not forgetting *Stylistics*.</span>


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crazy_Tiny_@Sep 7 2006, 05:29 PM~6126395
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'>My personal opinion as far as the best traditional Car Clubs in L.A are Lifestyle, Imperials, South Side, Klique, Thee Artistics, Premier, Los Angeles, Majestics and of course not forgetting Stylistics.</span>
> *


AND IN MY OPINION YOU SHOULD LAY ON YOUR BACK SO I CAN LOWER MY BALLS IN YOUR MOUF.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea mop his face


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 7 2006, 02:18 PM~6124961
> *I THOUGHT THEY GOT CHEATED LAST YEAR, BUT OH SHIT I WAS WITH MAJESTICS LAST YEAR
> *



so you're a club hopper?


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 7 2006, 06:41 PM~6126893
> *AND IN MY OPINION YOU SHOULD LAY ON YOUR BACK SO I CAN LOWER MY BALLS IN YOUR MOUF.
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy_Tiny_@Sep 7 2006, 05:29 PM~6126395
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'>My personal opinion as far as the best traditional Car Clubs in L.A are Lifestyle, Imperials, South Side, Klique, Thee Artistics, Premier, Los Angeles, Majestics and of course not forgetting Stylistics.</span>
> *




watch out the rollerz only guys are gonna bitch on you LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 7 2006, 07:13 PM~6127038
> *:0  :0  :0
> *



what's cracking rich!!! :biggrin: 

shit, a second heart failure can't put me down from being happy, i'm back on LAYITLOW once again to have some fun :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 7 2006, 06:59 PM~6126973
> *so you're a club hopper?
> *


CAN I BUY YOU A HAPPY MEAL FOR BEING THE BESTEST OPINION MAKER


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 1 2006, 11:16 PM~6089634
> *0.All the club that make Lowrider what it is today
> 1. Latin Cartel
> 2. Firme Car Club
> ...


i agree with this :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 7 2006, 07:22 PM~6127123
> *CAN I BUY YOU A HAPPY MEAL FOR BEING THE BESTEST OPINION MAKER
> *


happy birthday mr grumpy :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 7 2006, 07:22 PM~6127123
> *CAN I BUY YOU A HAPPY MEAL FOR BEING THE BESTEST OPINION MAKER
> *



I'm vegetarian sorry, two heartattacks, the last one being on monday, last thing I need is more calories on my system... plus i'm 27 years old... ya, i'm having fun, no more getting upset... lighten up, never take me serious... :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 7 2006, 07:19 PM~6127108
> *what's cracking rich!!! :biggrin:
> 
> shit, a second heart failure can't put me down from being happy, i'm back on LAYITLOW once again to have some fun  :biggrin:
> *


take care


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 7 2006, 07:27 PM~6127172
> *take care
> *



I am bro, believe me... its hereditary so that shit sucks...


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 7 2006, 07:26 PM~6127160
> *I'm vegetarian sorry, two heartattacks, the last one being on monday, last thing I need is more calories on my system... plus i'm 27 years old... ya, i'm having fun, no more getting upset... lighten up, never take me serious...  :biggrin:
> *


I TAKE YOU SERIOUS WHEN YOU 

#1 TRY TO CLOWN OUR MEMBERS

#2 WERE NOT ROLLER ONLY

#3 RICH IS MY FRIEND TOO :uh:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 7 2006, 07:28 PM~6127182
> *I TAKE YOU SERIOUS WHEN YOU
> 
> #1 TRY TO CLOWN OUR MEMBERS
> ...




hahaa, sorry it was a typo... 

clowning members??? Shit you should had seen how I clowned one of your boys with photoshop like two years ago... now that shit was funny... but its all good, he's cool peeps.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 7 2006, 07:31 PM~6127203
> *hahaa, sorry it was a typo...
> 
> clowning members??? Shit you should had seen how I clowned one of your boys with photoshop like two years ago... now that shit was funny... but its all good, he's cool peeps.
> *


THATS COOL THATS THE ONLY WAY TO CLOWN US :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 7 2006, 07:33 PM~6127218
> *THATS COOL THATS THE ONLY WAY TO CLOWN US :biggrin:
> *



how? :angry:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 7 2006, 07:35 PM~6127232
> *how? :angry:
> *


hahaa, sorry it was a typo... 

clowning members??? Shit you should had seen how I clowned one of your boys with photoshop like two years ago... now that shit was funny... but its all good, he's cool peeps. 


HOW SOON WE FORGET :uh:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

OH I AM SORRY ONESTOPCRAP!!!!! OOPS SORRY IT WAS A TYPO :uh:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHANGO_@Sep 1 2006, 10:17 PM~6089369
> *WONDERING WHAT PEOPLE THOUGHT AND THESE MUST BE CURRENT CLUBS  THAT HAVE MORE THEN ONE CHAPTER ?
> 
> MY THOUGHTS
> ...


HOMIEEEEEEE U DONT NO THE SHIT U GOT UR SELF IN TO WITH THIS 1 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 7 2006, 07:36 PM~6127239
> *hahaa, sorry it was a typo...
> 
> clowning members??? Shit you should had seen how I clowned one of your boys with photoshop like two years ago... now that shit was funny... but its all good, he's cool peeps.
> ...



awwww, want me to remind you guys? jk. hahaha why are you getting hurt man? you're NO FUN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 7 2006, 07:39 PM~6127266
> *awwww, want me to remind you guys? jk. hahaha why are you getting hurt man? you're NO FUN!!! :biggrin:
> *


I GUESS NOT :uh:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 7 2006, 07:38 PM~6127262
> *OH I AM SORRY ONESTOPCRAP!!!!!        OOPS SORRY IT WAS A TYPO :uh:
> *



awwww, trying to make fun of my business name... see, mine was a typo and yours wasn't... its all good since you are SOOOOOO HURT... I guess we'll start a "typo" war eh? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 7 2006, 07:46 PM~6127278
> *awwww, trying to make fun of my business name... see, mine was a typo and yours wasn't... its all good since you are SOOOOOO HURT... I guess we'll start a "typo" war eh?  :0  :biggrin:
> *


HURT NOT AT ALL

FUN? LOVE TO BULLSHIT AND CLOWN ON THE INTERNET :biggrin: 

YOU TRYIN TO CLOWN ROLLERZ AND ME THINKING YOUR FUNNY!NEVER HOMIE.

YOU SAYING ITS A TYPO IS LIKE YOU TRYING TO PUT ONE OF YOUR CRAPPY HOPPERZ IN REVERSE


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 7 2006, 07:52 PM~6127323
> *HURT NOT AT ALL
> 
> FUN? LOVE TO BULLSHIT AND CLOWN ON THE INTERNET :biggrin:
> ...



if you're talking about the blue cutty on the pic, the car went forward and backwards and it 73 inches when it was 1st out... on the other hand we have you who even if you put lead on a car will never get it... 


ok, out of respect to the three people I actually like from Rollerz Only on layitlow, i'll back off and not disrespect your club name...



Nacho signing off!!!

you have to thank your three peeps... :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 7 2006, 09:46 PM~6127699
> *if you're talking about the blue cutty on the pic, the car went forward and backwards and it 73 inches when it was 1st out... on the other hand we have you who even if you put lead on a car will never get it...
> ok, out of respect to the three people I actually like from Rollerz Only on layitlow, i'll back off and not disrespect your club name...
> Nacho signing off!!!
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 7 2006, 08:49 PM~6127736
> *:uh:
> *



you're tooooooo late come back in 2025 lol :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 7 2006, 09:50 PM~6127743
> *you're tooooooo late come back in 2025 lol  :biggrin:
> *


Man I was actually feeling bad for you cause your health seems bad but I just thought that comment about 3 members was fucked up.


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 7 2006, 08:54 PM~6127778
> *Man I was actually feeling bad for you cause your health seems bad but I just thought that comment about 3 members was fucked up.
> *



nothing bad intended, I only speak with them three LOL if there were more, i'd give the rest credit. If I only speak to three, than I only can talk about three right? 


Health sucks on my side... but hey, I have to take more care of myself and right now i'm a fucking drug store, 5 pills every night 2 in the morning... BLAH!!!


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 7 2006, 08:49 PM~6127736
> *:uh:
> *



since when does R.O. have a spokane chapter? you guys are new right?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 7 2006, 10:01 PM~6127788
> *since when does R.O. have a spokane chapter? you guys are new right?
> *


Not a chapter yet just a floater member.


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 7 2006, 09:07 PM~6127826
> *Not a chapter yet just a floater member.
> *



samething when its a new area code... what color you painting the car?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 7 2006, 10:09 PM~6127844
> *samething when its a new area code... what color you painting the car?
> *


Not sure thats a long ways off, still got to get it pulled off the frame and blasted, should be done in a couple weeks, then off to get the metal work.


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 7 2006, 09:13 PM~6127868
> *Not sure thats a long ways off, still got to get it pulled off the frame and blasted, should be done in a couple weeks, then off to get the metal work.
> *




sweet man... can't wait to see the pics of the progress...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 7 2006, 08:33 PM~6127218
> *THATS COOL THATS THE ONLY WAY TO CLOWN US :biggrin:
> *


Its the only way to clown The "I" too homie.Its all INTERNET,its all fun.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 7 2006, 10:21 PM~6127944
> *sweet man... can't wait to see the pics of the progress...
> *


I will be posting the build up,


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 7 2006, 08:46 PM~6127699
> *if you're talking about the blue cutty on the pic, the car went forward and backwards and it 73 inches when it was 1st out... on the other hand we have you who even if you put lead on a car will never get it...
> ok, out of respect to the three people I actually like from Rollerz Only on layitlow, i'll back off and not disrespect your club name...
> Nacho signing off!!!
> ...


its all good bro! i just wanted to bother you to  and it worked :biggrin: its all in fun and its the internet


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

HEY NACHO I BETTER BE ONE OF THOSE 3 OR THE 4th PUTO..HAHAHAHHAHHAHA


SUP BRIAN... IM GONNA VOTE YOU FOR THE MOST SERIOUSLY TAKEN INDIVIDUAL ON THIS FORUM...... 



I THINK IF YOU SAID YOU WERE GONNA BLOW THIS FORUM UP.... SOME ONE WOULD INFORM THE FEDS AND THEY WOULD BE AT YOUR DOOR...

ITS THE INTERNET GUYS LETS LIVEN UP A LITTLE


AND OH YEAH ROLLERZ ONLY IMO HAS TO BE TOP 5 AT LEAST


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Sep 8 2006, 06:50 AM~6129782
> *HEY NACHO I BETTER BE ONE OF THOSE 3 OR THE 4th PUTO..HAHAHAHHAHHAHA
> SUP BRIAN... IM GONNA VOTE YOU FOR THE MOST SERIOUSLY TAKEN INDIVIDUAL ON THIS FORUM......
> I THINK IF YOU SAID YOU WERE GONNA BLOW THIS FORUM UP.... SOME ONE WOULD INFORM THE FEDS AND THEY WOULD BE AT YOUR DOOR...
> ...


I ADMIT I AM AN ASSHOLE :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 8 2006, 09:38 AM~6130268
> *I ADMIT I AM AN ASSHOLE :biggrin:
> *


At least you calmed down a lot. You used to be out of control back in the LNX dayz :0 :0


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 8 2006, 09:00 AM~6130399
> *At least you calmed down a lot. You used to be out of control back in the LNX dayz  :0  :0
> *


 :0 X2


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 8 2006, 09:38 AM~6130268
> *I ADMIT I AM AN ASSHOLE :biggrin:
> *


IT WOULDNT BE RIGHT IF YOU WASNT!


----------



## CLASSY (Apr 19, 2006)

> 1. Majestics
> 2. RollerzOnly
> 3. Uce
> 4. Individuals
> ...


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RollerZ 57, Psta



*WHUDDDUUUAAAPP LIL RICC*


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHANGO_@Sep 1 2006, 10:17 PM~6089369
> *WONDERING WHAT PEOPLE THOUGHT AND THESE MUST BE CURRENT CLUBS  THAT HAVE MORE THEN ONE CHAPTER ?
> 
> MY THOUGHTS
> ...


Hey homie in my opinion everyone that lowrides should be in the top ten because with out everyone then there would be no competition.so I say we are all equal and no one is better then another.we all help each other out no matter what club you in.and thats what the life style is about helping each other out and keeping it real out on the streets.charity.ect.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 8 2006, 10:40 AM~6130590
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RollerZ 57, Psta
> WHUDDDUUUAAAPP LIL RICC
> *


Whats good my *****?!


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 7 2006, 01:49 AM~6121531
> *Mad about what?  Becasue that **** Didnt say our name?
> Dont matter to me...I know that we have been working hard this year..& alot of other CC have to say this & that, which is kool, but you know whats funny about this shiet, WE SUPPORTED on that C.C. Never Hated...but its all good NOW, You make ROLLERZ more FAMOUS & a dumbass like you EMO aka **** you need to get a car first before or should i say CLAIM your C.C. then Ill see what kind of DICKRIDER You are!!!!
> *



HEY THATS OK YOU CAN CALL ME WHATEVER YOUR LITTLE HEART DESIRES AT THE END OF THE DAY YOU DONT KNOW ME. ABOUT MAKING YOU FAMOUS I DONT SEE HOW IM DOING THAT!! AND YOU CAN GO AHEAD AND HAVE ALL YOUR FELLOW CLUB MEMBERS CHEER YOU ON. AND IF I WAS GOING TO DICKRIDE HOMIE TRUST ME IT WOULD "NEVER" BE YOUR CLUB. IT WOULD HANDS DOWN BE A LIFESTYLE OR SOUTHSIDE. DONT TAKE IT AS DISRESPECT JUST THE WAY I SEE IT. :uh: EVERYBODY HERE IS GOING TO THINK THERE SHIT IS THE BEST!! AND TO TOP IT OF IM NOT IN NO CLUB. SO CALL IT WHAT YOU WANT BUT YOU SEEM KINDA UPSET. YOU NEED TO RELAX AND GET OF YOUR PERIOD


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by emo_@Sep 8 2006, 12:41 PM~6131731
> *HEY THATS OK YOU CAN CALL ME WHATEVER YOUR LITTLE HEART DESIRES AT THE END OF THE DAY YOU DONT KNOW ME. ABOUT MAKING YOU FAMOUS I DONT SEE HOW IM DOING THAT!! AND YOU CAN GO AHEAD AND HAVE ALL YOUR FELLOW CLUB MEMBERS CHEER YOU ON. AND IF I WAS GOING TO DICKRIDE HOMIE TRUST ME IT WOULD "NEVER" BE YOUR CLUB. IT WOULD HANDS DOWN BE A LIFESTYLE OR SOUTHSIDE. DONT TAKE IT AS DISRESPECT JUST THE WAY I SEE IT.  :uh: EVERYBODY HERE IS GOING TO THINK THERE SHIT IS THE BEST!! AND TO TOP IT OF IM NOT IN NO CLUB. SO CALL IT WHAT YOU WANT BUT YOU SEEM KINDA UPSET. YOU NEED TO RELAX AND GET OF YOUR PERIOD
> *



CHEER CHEER CHEER CHEER


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by emo_@Sep 8 2006, 12:41 PM~6131731
> *HEY THATS OK YOU CAN CALL ME WHATEVER YOUR LITTLE HEART DESIRES AT THE END OF THE DAY YOU DONT KNOW ME. ABOUT MAKING YOU FAMOUS I DONT SEE HOW IM DOING THAT!! AND YOU CAN GO AHEAD AND HAVE ALL YOUR FELLOW CLUB MEMBERS CHEER YOU ON. AND IF I WAS GOING TO DICKRIDE HOMIE TRUST ME IT WOULD "NEVER" BE YOUR CLUB. IT WOULD HANDS DOWN BE A LIFESTYLE OR SOUTHSIDE. DONT TAKE IT AS DISRESPECT JUST THE WAY I SEE IT.  :uh: EVERYBODY HERE IS GOING TO THINK THERE SHIT IS THE BEST!! AND TO TOP IT OF IM NOT IN NO CLUB. SO CALL IT WHAT YOU WANT BUT YOU SEEM KINDA UPSET. YOU NEED TO RELAX AND GET OF YOUR PERIOD
> *



Are you planning on moving to Cali then?? :uh:


----------



## El Tejano (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 7 2006, 06:41 PM~6126893
> *AND IN MY OPINION YOU SHOULD LAY ON YOUR BACK SO I CAN LOWER MY BALLS IN YOUR MOUF.
> *


You guys are talking about people hating on you guys but, why you hating on his opinion. "FUCK IT" Let me put it to you this way, all you muthafuckers have in L.A are nothing but SUV's and Euro's. Instead of coming out in LRM yall should be coming out in SWRV magazine. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Put it to you this way homie, South Side and Lifestyle have the best fucken cars and you don't here them WHINE like a BITCH AS YOURSELF. LIKE THAT MUTHAFUCKER. HEY! JUST MY MUTHAFUCKING OPINION.


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

Here's a couple that haven't been mentioned.

LO*LYSTICS

STYLE


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Tejano_@Sep 8 2006, 02:09 PM~6132370
> *You guys are talking about people hating on you guys but, why you hating on his opinion. "FUCK IT" Let me put it to you this way, all you muthafuckers have in L.A are nothing but SUV's and Euro's. Instead of coming out in LRM yall should be coming out in SWRV magazine.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Put it to you this way homie, South Side and Lifestyle have the best fucken cars and you don't here them WHINE like a BITCH AS YOURSELF. LIKE THAT MUTHAFUCKER. HEY! JUST MY MUTHAFUCKING OPINION.
> *


SORRY MR UNDERCOVER I AM AFRAID TO SAY WHAT I FEEL UNDER MY REAL NAME BECAUSE I AM A PUSSY. NOTHING BUT LOWRIDERS IN THE L.A CHAPTER

MAYBE I SHOULD RESPOND UNDER A FAKE NAME TO BOOST MY SELF ASTEEM :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

my list in no particular order:

Rollerz Only
Uce
Lifestyle
Majestics
Boulevard Aces
Dukes
Viejitos
Imperials
Individuals


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

Dam B your og ride is not an suv or eruo . and troy 58 and 59 and 60. phil'z vert 57 and mario's og ridez hmmm thatz just a few dam they hate cuz we have all carz covered.... :biggrin:


----------



## El Tejano (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 8 2006, 02:23 PM~6132480
> *SORRY MR UNDERCOVER I AM AFRAID TO SAY WHAT I FEEL UNDER MY REAL NAME BECAUSE I AM A PUSSY. NOTHING BUT LOWRIDERS IN THE L.A CHAPTER
> 
> MAYBE I SHOULD RESPOND UNDER A FAKE NAME TO BOOST MY SELF ASTEEM :biggrin:
> *


Apology accepted. The reason I'm undercover is because you Fucken Avatar scared the shit out of me but, check this out. I have a question for you. Is it or is it not true that you guys have more SUV's and Euro's than low low's and tell me if i'm lying when i tell you that it took ya'll 45 entries at the lowrider show in Texas to prove that the big RO are the shit? But why out of the 45 entries ya'll only had about 10 low low's? THAT IS A SHAME! So, why you get mad cause you guys are not included as the best lowrider club. Best lowrider clubs does not include Dodge Ram's and Vipers.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Sep 8 2006, 02:32 PM~6132548
> *Dam B your og ride is not an suv or eruo . and troy 58 and 59 and 60. phil'z vert 57 and mario's og ridez hmmm thatz just a few dam they hate cuz we have all carz covered.... :biggrin:
> *


I GUESSS MY 745 IS DAMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNN HES RIGHT :angry:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 8 2006, 02:38 PM~6132596
> *I GUESSS MY 745 IS    DAMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNN  HES RIGHT :angry:
> *


dam suckz your 745 putz u in that class lmao.... dam Vegas will be fun we better not take the hummerz to Vegas we wont be lowriderz.... ha ha ha


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Tejano_@Sep 8 2006, 02:37 PM~6132589
> *Apology accepted. The reason I'm undercover is because you Fucken Avatar scared the shit out of me but, check this out. I have a question for you. Is it or is it not true that you guys have more SUV's and Euro's than low low's and tell me if i'm lying when i tell you that it took ya'll 45 entries at the lowrider show in Texas to prove that the big RO are the shit? But why out of the 45 entries ya'll only had about 10 low low's? THAT IS A SHAME! So, why you get mad cause you guys are not included as the best lowrider club. Best lowrider clubs does not include Dodge Ram's and Vipers.
> *


LOL

IF YOU DONT LIKE IT TELL SOMEONE IN PERSON.YOUR MAD(LIKE MANY OTHERS) BECAUSE WE CAME IN THE GAME AND MIXED IT ALL UP.

#1 QUESTION FOR YOU MR LOWRIDER PRO

WHAT CLUB HAS HELD AMOST EVERY TITLE THAT LOWRIDER HAS TO OFFER, THATS INCLUDING---LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR---BOMB OF THE YEAR---BOMB TRUCK OF THE YEAR----UERO OF THE YEAR---TRUCK OF THE YEAR----BIKE OF THE YEAR---TRIKE OF THE YEAR-----CLUB OF THE YEAR............................................................END OF THE DISCUSSION YOU HIDING LITTLE PUSSY


----------



## El Tejano (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Sep 8 2006, 02:32 PM~6132548
> *Dam B your og ride is not an suv or eruo . and troy 58 and 59 and 60. phil'z vert 57 and mario's og ridez hmmm thatz just a few dam they hate cuz we have all carz covered.... :biggrin:
> *


LIKE I SAID, OUT OF 45 ENTRIES YA'LL HAVE ABOUT 10 LOW LOW'S AND SO FAR YOU HAVE MENTIONED ONLY 3 CAR'S THAT BELONG TO THE SAME OWNER AND PHIL'Z VERT 57 WHICH MAKES A TOTAL OF 4 CARS. BABY, PLEASE LET ME HAVE THE OTHER 6 CARS INCLUDING YOUR CAR SO YOU CAN SHUT ME UP CAUSE I'M TIRED OF THIS SHIT.


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Tejano_@Sep 8 2006, 02:43 PM~6132657
> *LIKE I SAID, OUT OF 45 ENTRIES YA'LL HAVE ABOUT 10 LOW LOW'S AND SO FAR YOU HAVE MENTIONED ONLY 3 CAR'S THAT BELONG TO THE SAME OWNER AND PHIL'Z VERT 57 WHICH MAKES A TOTAL OF 4 CARS. BABY, PLEASE LET ME HAVE THE OTHER 6 CARS INCLUDING YOUR CAR SO YOU CAN SHUT ME UP CAUSE I'M TIRED OF THIS SHIT.
> *


let you have my car and 6 otherz are you smoking crayons?????
build your own what lowrider do you have......


----------



## El Tejano (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 8 2006, 02:43 PM~6132643
> *LOL
> 
> IF YOU DONT LIKE IT TELL SOMEONE IN PERSON.YOUR MAD(LIKE MANY OTHERS) BECAUSE WE CAME IN THE GAME AND MIXED IT ALL UP.
> ...


DAMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNN! I GUESS YOU SHUT ME UP :biggrin: YA'LL THE SHIT MAN......END OF DISCUSSION.

PS. COME HERE PUSSY PUSSY :cheesy:


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Sep 8 2006, 02:55 PM~6132253
> *Are you planning on moving to Cali then??  :uh:
> *





Read the topic Homie "WORLDS TOP 10 CARS CLUBS" and that has nothing to do with where I Live or what car club i consider the best. NOT WHAT CAR CLUB WOULD YOU WANT TO BE IN :uh:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Tejano_@Sep 8 2006, 02:50 PM~6132716
> *DAMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNN! I GUESS YOU SHUT ME UP  :biggrin: YA'LL THE SHIT MAN......END OF DISCUSSION.
> 
> PS. COME HERE PUSSY PUSSY  :cheesy:
> *


YOU LOOKIN IN THE MIRROR


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 9 2006, 12:28 AM~6132514
> *my list in this exact order:
> 
> Rollerz Only
> ...



Hell yeah you know what's up :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Tejano_@Sep 8 2006, 02:50 PM~6132716
> *DAMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNN! I GUESS YOU SHUT ME UP  :biggrin: YA'LL THE SHIT MAN......END OF DISCUSSION.
> 
> PS. I'M A BIG PUSSY  :cheesy:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crazy_Tiny_@Sep 7 2006, 07:29 PM~6126395
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'>My personal opinion as far as the best traditional Car Clubs in L.A are Lifestyle, Imperials, South Side, Klique, Thee Artistics, Premier, Los Angeles, Majestics and of course not forgetting Stylistics.</span>
> *


Supernatural C.C. wasnt mentioned at all unless i overlooked it!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

*INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB
30 YEARS AND ROLLIN*


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2006)

Lone Star CC, Numero Uno, No Mas :0


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 8 2006, 06:41 AM~6129765
> *its all good bro! i just wanted to bother you to   and it worked :biggrin:  its all in fun and its the internet
> *



don't worry you didn't bother me... so really, it didn't work... now 4 cool people in R.O. not including you... :biggrin: 59 is included... :biggrin:


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Tejano_@Sep 8 2006, 02:37 PM~6132589
> *Apology accepted. The reason I'm undercover is because you Fucken Avatar scared the shit out of me but, check this out. I have a question for you. Is it or is it not true that you guys have more SUV's and Euro's than low low's and tell me if i'm lying when i tell you that it took ya'll 45 entries at the lowrider show in Texas to prove that the big RO are the shit? But why out of the 45 entries ya'll only had about 10 low low's? THAT IS A SHAME! So, why you get mad cause you guys are not included as the best lowrider club. Best lowrider clubs does not include Dodge Ram's and Vipers.
> *


dont hate cuz you cant afford our viper.Texas has alot of low lows and alot of new cars.just think every member that has a new ride with big wheels( that probally cost more then ur ride all together) has a low low. most of texas low lows are being built right now so get ready 4 next year.ROLLERZ ONLY IS included in everything lowrider. whens the last time a promoter of a show called you beggin you to take rides to a show????????


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by emo_@Sep 8 2006, 12:41 PM~6131731
> *HEY THATS OK YOU CAN CALL ME WHATEVER YOUR LITTLE HEART DESIRES AT THE END OF THE DAY YOU DONT KNOW ME. ABOUT MAKING YOU FAMOUS I DONT SEE HOW IM DOING THAT!! AND YOU CAN GO AHEAD AND HAVE ALL YOUR FELLOW CLUB MEMBERS CHEER YOU ON. AND IF I WAS GOING TO DICKRIDE HOMIE TRUST ME IT WOULD "NEVER" BE YOUR CLUB. IT WOULD HANDS DOWN BE A LIFESTYLE OR SOUTHSIDE. DONT TAKE IT AS DISRESPECT JUST THE WAY I SEE IT.  :uh: EVERYBODY HERE IS GOING TO THINK THERE SHIT IS THE BEST!! AND TO TOP IT OF IM NOT IN NO CLUB. SO CALL IT WHAT YOU WANT BUT YOU SEEM KINDA UPSET. YOU NEED TO RELAX AND GET OF YOUR PERIOD
> *


*****, NO HARD FEELINGS, THATS GOOD YOU WANT TO BE FROM SOUTHSIDE & LIFESTYLES..KEEP DREAMING... ALSO..YOU MADE A RIGHT CHOICE NOT TO JOIN ROLLERZ ONLY... WE DONT WANT A NEGATIVE ASSHOLE LIKE YOU....ANYWAYZ COCKSUCKER, EVERYONE IN HERE IS FROM OTHER CAR CLUBS BUT YOUR DUMBAZZ...SO WHEN YOU HAVE A RIDE & YOUR FROM A CAR CLUB, THEN TALK...OTHER THEN THAT GO GLUE YOU MODEL CAR!!!!!& HAVE A PLEASENT EVENING!!*


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ+Sep 8 2006, 05:43 PM~6133561-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Tejano_@Sep 8 2006, 02:09 PM~6132370
> *You guys are talking about people hating on you guys but, why you hating on his opinion. "FUCK IT" Let me put it to you this way, all you muthafuckers have in L.A are nothing but SUV's and Euro's. Instead of coming out in LRM yall should be coming out in SWRV magazine.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Put it to you this way homie, South Side and Lifestyle have the best fucken cars and you don't here them WHINE like a BITCH AS YOURSELF. LIKE THAT MUTHAFUCKER. HEY! JUST MY MUTHAFUCKING OPINION.
> *













*EL MONKEY....YOU NEED TO RELAX YOU ****** WITH (4)POST...NEWBIE

YOU DONT HAVE NO CLUE WHATS GOING ON NUTT-BREATH!*


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Tejano_@Sep 8 2006, 02:43 PM~6132657
> *LIKE I SAID, OUT OF 45 ENTRIES YA'LL HAVE ABOUT 10 LOW LOW'S AND SO FAR YOU HAVE MENTIONED ONLY 3 CAR'S THAT BELONG TO THE SAME OWNER AND PHIL'Z VERT 57 WHICH MAKES A TOTAL OF 4 CARS. BABY, PLEASE LET ME HAVE THE OTHER 6 CARS INCLUDING YOUR CAR SO YOU CAN SHUT ME UP CAUSE I'M TIRED OF THIS SHIT.
> *


*ITS FUNNY THAT YOU KNOW A LIL BOUT US! SO THAT MEANS YOUR LOCAL, HERE IN LOS ANGELES.....



I FEEL SORRY FOR YOUR MAMA...........*


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

My vote for the best "big" multi chapter club would have to be for UCE. I don't base this just on car quality or number of members but for the fact that they don't have huge egos, that I have seen. Pretty much any UCE member I have ever talked to seemed down to earth and that says alot about the quality of thier members.


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 6 2006, 09:18 PM~6120341
> *Amigos
> Dukes
> Groupe
> ...



I think really there are alot more great clubs out there!! Remember that you must take into consideration not just the cars and people in the club but what they do for the community and what they do for our lifestyle!!


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flip11_@Sep 8 2006, 10:43 PM~6135528
> *I think really there are alot more great clubs out there!! Remember that you must take into consideration not just the cars and people in the club but what they do for the community and what they do for our lifestyle!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Tejano_@Sep 8 2006, 02:09 PM~6132370
> *You guys are talking about people hating on you guys but, why you hating on his opinion. "FUCK IT" Let me put it to you this way, all you muthafuckers have in L.A are nothing but SUV's and Euro's. Instead of coming out in LRM yall should be coming out in SWRV magazine.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Put it to you this way homie, South Side and Lifestyle have the best fucken cars and you don't here them WHINE like a BITCH AS YOURSELF. LIKE THAT MUTHAFUCKER. HEY! JUST MY MUTHAFUCKING OPINION.
> *


FYI:
WE DO NOT HAVE SUV'S IN LA CHAPTER...TELL YOUR SOURCES TO RE-CALL. EUROS? THE EUROS WE HAVE ARE TITLE HOLDERS.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Tejano_@Sep 8 2006, 02:09 PM~6132370
> *You guys are talking about people hating on you guys but, why you hating on his opinion. "FUCK IT" Let me put it to you this way, all you muthafuckers have in L.A are nothing but SUV's and Euro's. Instead of coming out in LRM yall should be coming out in SWRV magazine.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Put it to you this way homie, South Side and Lifestyle have the best fucken cars and you don't here them WHINE like a BITCH AS YOURSELF. LIKE THAT MUTHAFUCKER. HEY! JUST MY MUTHAFUCKING OPINION.
> *


FYI:
WE DO NOT HAVE SUV'S IN LA CHAPTER...TELL YOUR SOURCES TO RE-CALL. EUROS? THE EUROS WE HAVE ARE TITLE HOLDERS. I know who you are...so quit hiding behind this name  .....El Tejano? :roflmao: Why dont you be man enough and tell the world who you are. Are you mad to...cuz RO went infront of everyone in the Texas show?
here...LA Chapter cars....


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

LA CHAPTER


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Tejano_@Sep 8 2006, 02:09 PM~6132370
> *all you muthafuckers have in L.A are nothing but SUV's and Euro's</span></span>. Instead of coming out in LRM yall should be coming out in SWRV magazine.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Put it to you this way homie, South Side and Lifestyle have the best fucken cars and you don't here them WHINE like a BITCH AS YOURSELF. LIKE THAT MUTHAFUCKER. HEY! JUST MY MUTHAFUCKING OPINION.
> *


ARE YOU SMOKING CRACK? AND IF YOU'RE TALKIN ABOUT CHERYL'S ESCALADE FROM OC TO IE CHAPTER








....SHIT HOMIE SHE GOT MORE MONEY THAN YOU AND YOUR MAMA HAVE TOGETHER....AND BE ADVISED SHE'S ALSO BUILDING THE NEXT CAR OF THE YEAR...IF I WERE YOU, I WOULD THINK TWICE BEFORE MAKING UP A NEW ACCOUNT IN HERE JUST TO MAKE US LOOK BAD....CUZ IN THE END...................................YOU JUST MAKE YOURSELF LOOK LIKE AN ASS...............AND YOU NEED TO STOP HATING BEFORE I REALLY PUT OUT WHO YOU REALLY ARE.....


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ (Aug 1, 2006)

post him up manny put him on the RO most wanted list. And out here in texas we don t cut we get invited inside


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 8 2006, 06:56 PM~6133633
> *****, NO HARD FEELINGS, THATS GOOD YOU WANT TO BE FROM SOUTHSIDE & LIFESTYLES..KEEP DREAMING... ALSO..YOU MADE A RIGHT CHOICE NOT TO JOIN ROLLERZ ONLY... WE DONT WANT A NEGATIVE ASSHOLE LIKE YOU....ANYWAYZ COCKSUCKER, EVERYONE IN HERE IS FROM OTHER CAR CLUBS BUT YOUR DUMBAZZ...SO WHEN YOU HAVE A RIDE & YOUR FROM A CAR CLUB, THEN TALK...OTHER THEN THAT GO GLUE YOU MODEL CAR!!!!!& HAVE A PLEASENT EVENING!!
> *



YOUR A REAL GOOD LOOK FOR YOUR CLUB! KEEP MAKING THEM LOOK LIKE ASSES YOUR DOING A WONDERFUL JOB. I JUST DONT UNDERSTAND HOW YOUR GETTING UPSET BECAUSE PEOPLE DONT CONSIDER YOUR CLUB ONE OF THE BEST? JUST SIT THERE AND TAKE IT IN THE MOUTH LIKE YOU ALWAYS DO BITCH BOY. OH YEA HAVE A PLEASENT EVENING!! IM DONE :uh:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by emo_@Sep 9 2006, 06:00 AM~6136201
> *YOUR A REAL GOOD LOOK FOR YOUR CLUB! KEEP MAKING THEM LOOK LIKE ASSES YOUR DOING A WONDERFUL JOB. I JUST DONT UNDERSTAND HOW YOUR GETTING UPSET BECAUSE PEOPLE DONT CONSIDER YOUR CLUB ONE OF THE BEST? JUST SIT THERE AND TAKE IT IN THE MOUTH LIKE YOU ALWAYS DO BITCH BOY. OH YEA HAVE A PLEASENT EVENING!! IM DONE  :uh:
> *


*DEAR ****

I REALLY DONT GIVE A SHIT ABOUT YOUR LAME COMMENTS ***-BOY, OH IM NOT UPSET, YOUR UPSET, & YES I CONSIDER MY CAR CLUB ONE OF THE BEST! & IF YOU DONT LIKE IT, KEEP YOUR GAY ASS COMMENTS TO YOURSELF, YOU AINT SHIET, YOU AINT ABOUT SHIET, YOU WONT BE PUTTING ANYTHING OUT THERE, SO STOP BUMPIN YOUR GUMS! ****!*


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emo_@Sep 9 2006, 06:00 AM~6136201
> *YOUR A REAL GOOD LOOK FOR YOUR CLUB! KEEP MAKING THEM LOOK GOOD. YOUR DOING A WONDERFUL JOB. I JUST DONT UNDERSTAND HOW PEOPLE DONT CONSIDER YOUR CLUB ONE OF THE BEST? I'LL JUST SIT HERE AND TAKE IT IN THE MOUTH LIKE I ALWAYS DO. OH YEA HAVE A PLEASENT EVENING!! IM GONNA GO MASTURBATE NOW
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

kinda sad, making up a screen name to voice your opinion........


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emo_@Sep 9 2006, 05:00 AM~6136201
> *YOUR A REAL GOOD LOOK FOR YOUR CLUB! KEEP MAKING THEM LOOK LIKE ASSES YOUR DOING A WONDERFUL JOB. I JUST DONT UNDERSTAND HOW YOUR GETTING UPSET BECAUSE PEOPLE DONT CONSIDER YOUR CLUB ONE OF THE BEST? JUST SIT THERE AND TAKE IT IN THE MOUTH LIKE YOU ALWAYS DO BITCH BOY. OH YEA HAVE A PLEASENT EVENING!! IM DONE  :uh:
> *


HEY ****,

I COULD CARE LESS WHAT YOU THINK.............BUT KEEP TALKIN SHIT TO OUR MEMBERS,AND IT WILL BE BAD FOR YOUR HEALTH!!!!!!!!!HAVE A NICE DAY :biggrin:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

oh shit i miss 2 meetings and we have euros in LA CHAPTER wtf????? why didnt anyone send me the memo????????


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Sep 9 2006, 04:48 PM~6138958
> *oh shit i miss 2 meetings and we have euros in LA CHAPTER wtf????? why didnt anyone send me the memo????????
> *


WHATS UP BROTHER!!JUST IGNORE THIS IDIOT HE DOESNT KNOW SHIT,HES JUST DREAMING ABOUT HAVING A CAR SOMEDAY...


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHANGO_@Sep 1 2006, 08:17 PM~6089369
> *WONDERING WHAT PEOPLE THOUGHT AND THESE MUST BE CURRENT CLUBS  THAT HAVE MORE THEN ONE CHAPTER ?
> 
> MY THOUGHTS
> ...


rollez aint even on there, and they are a top club, wtf :uh:


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Sep 9 2006, 04:56 PM~6139008
> *rollez aint even on there, and they are a top club, wtf :uh:
> *


YEA BROTHER HE CHANGED HIS SCREEN NAME SO HE CAN TRY AND HATE..........WHO REALLY CARES ABOUT HIS OPINION HE DOESNT EVEN HAVE A CAR **** IS JUST A GROUPEE CAR HOP


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Majestics
South Side
Lifestyle
Dukes
UCE
Elite
Imperials
Klique
Individuals
Amigos


in no particular order and dont hate, theyre my favourite not nessicerily the best.


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

could it be DELRIO?????


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 9 2006, 04:11 PM~6138106
> *DEAR ****
> 
> I REALLY DONT GIVE A SHIT ABOUT YOUR LAME COMMENTS ***-BOY, OH IM NOT UPSET, YOUR UPSET, & YES I CONSIDER MY CAR CLUB ONE OF THE BEST! & IF YOU DONT LIKE IT, KEEP YOUR GAY ASS COMMENTS TO YOURSELF, YOU AINT SHIET, YOU AINT ABOUT SHIET, YOU WONT BE PUTTING ANYTHING OUT THERE, SO STOP BUMPIN YOUR GUMS! ****!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonlypimp_@Sep 9 2006, 06:39 PM~6138917
> *HEY ****,
> 
> I COULD CARE LESS WHAT YOU THINK.............BUT KEEP TALKIN SHIT TO OUR MEMBERS,AND IT WILL BE BAD FOR YOUR HEALTH!!!!!!!!!HAVE A NICE DAY :biggrin:
> *


Oh shit an Internet threat :ugh:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by emo_@Sep 10 2006, 07:58 AM~6141332
> *Oh shit an Internet threat  :ugh:
> *


OOOOOOOH A BOYSCOUT WITH A COMPUTER :uh:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i knew this would be a fucked up topic.....


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

to many carclubs to mention, i would give 2 shits what the fuck lrm has to say being the club of the year whos cares i give a shit but there are clubs out there that put there heart and soul and money to do this much respect to all clubs, but i never built my ride for shows it was always meant for me and the streets and thats what im sticking to


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

i might get in some shit with my club behind this 1 or some other clubs but fuck it im a grown ass man i can deal with whats comeing. fuck if i paid lrm staff to let us stop the line and let our members cut in line and let them go with out entry numbers,i guess wed have chance of best display also,and i dont give a fuck who says other wise i seen the shit in houston,i will give credit where due,they have some of the tightest rides,cleanest bikes,and most members but if it wasnt for the help of the staff they brib they wouldnt be as big as they are!!!!
now i no i just started shit but fuck it im tired of hearing how fucking great these
motherfuckers are knowing they arent nobetter then anyother club out here..
im saying what motherfuckers are scared to say!!!!!
thank you to the ones who agree and fuck you to anyone who has something stupid to say......


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Sep 10 2006, 07:30 PM~6144886
> *to many carclubs to mention, i would give 2 shits what the fuck lrm has to say being the club of the year whos cares i give a shit but there are clubs out there that put there heart and soul and money to do this much respect to all clubs, but i never built my ride for shows it was always meant for me and the streets and thats what im sticking to
> *


x2 homeboy


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 10 2006, 10:00 PM~6145101
> *i might get in some shit with my club behind this 1 or some other clubs but fuck it it a grown ass man i can deal with whats comeing. fuck if i paid lrm staff to let us stop the line and let our members cut in line and let them go with out entry numbers,i guess wed have chance of best display also,and i dont give a fuck who says other wise i seen the shit in houston,i will give credit where due,they have some of the tightest rides,cleanest bikes,and most members but if it wasnt for the help of the staff they brib they wouldnt be as big as they are!!!!
> now i no i just started shit but fuck it im tired of hearing how fucking great these
> motherfuckers are knowing they arent nobetter then anyother club out here..
> ...


1. now were paying them off? c'mon man, thats retarded
2. all of our rides were pre-registered, we even had about 10 that were pre-registered that didnt show up. again, ALL of our rides were pre-registered
3. have you seen our display? we have over 500 ft of brand new red carpet (for the spectators to walk on) that we all pitched in to purchase. we have over 2,000 foam dice that we randomly scatter throughout all the displays. we had i dont know how many ballons with the ROLLERZ ONLY logo on them. and you think we are paying them off for the special awards?????

im sure you could care less about the red carpet and all that stuff, but who else puts a display like that? no disrespect to other clubs, i got love for them ALL, but nobody is putting a display like that. you tell me, who should have won best display in houston and san antonio?

im not the type to get all rowdy and start talking shit on the internet, but you got it all wrong homie.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

In all honesty, this is one of the most rediculas topics I've seen. I mean what is this, "opinion time"

COTY should be the one YOU decided to join. We have dozens of street riders out here putin' it down on the strrets and making the movement grow. We got high-profile clubs representing Lowriding at the shows, on camera to mainstream America. We got muti-chaptered clubs throughout the United States along with local one-chapter clubs.

Theres so much diversity amongst Lowrider clubs nowadays, how can you pin down one club? As long as you show up to GO-LO shows, you're qualified right? That's stupid and thats not fair to the onda in general.

WTF is Lowriding comming to? This is like arguing over who has the biggest penis!


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 10 2006, 08:16 PM~6145626
> *In all honesty, this is one of the most rediculas topics I've seen. I mean what is this, "opinion time"
> 
> COTY should be the one YOU decided to join. We have dozens of street riders out here putin' it down on the strrets and making the movement grow. We got high-profile clubs representing Lowriding at the shows, on camera to mainstream America. We got muti-chaptered clubs throughout the United States along with local one-chapter clubs.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 10 2006, 10:33 PM~6145368
> *1. now were paying them off? c'mon man, thats retarded
> 2. all of our rides were pre-registered, we even had about 10 that were pre-registered that didnt show up. again, ALL of our rides were pre-registered
> 3. have you seen our display? we have over 500 ft of brand new red carpet (for the spectators to walk on) that we all pitched in to purchase. we have over 2,000 foam dice that we randomly scatter throughout all the displays. we had i dont know how many ballons with the ROLLERZ ONLY logo on them. and you think we are paying them off for the special awards?????
> ...


now yes ur right and i gave yall the props but why should other clubs have to wait in line 4 6 8 12 hrs just to have a club come in and cut the line? and not careing about anybody but there self?and just because your pre-registered dont mean the club gets to set up together,UNLESS THEY WERE IN LINE TOGETHER, and yes the display was clean not knocken that,and if everyone waited in line like everyone else did i wouldnt of put my 2cents in.but everyone is gunna do what they do,and say what they say im just saying what i seen at the show,but lets keep it real this is about top 10 clubs and weather i like it or not R.O.should be on that list.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 10 2006, 08:00 PM~6145101
> *i might get in some shit with my club behind this 1 or some other clubs but fuck it im a grown ass man i can deal with whats comeing. fuck if i paid lrm staff to let us stop the line and let our members cut in line and let them go with out entry numbers,i guess wed have chance of best display also,and i dont give a fuck who says other wise i seen the shit in houston,i will give credit where due,they have some of the tightest rides,cleanest bikes,and most members but if it wasnt for the help of the staff they brib they wouldnt be as big as they are!!!!
> now i no i just started shit but fuck it im tired of hearing how fucking great these
> motherfuckers are knowing they arent nobetter then anyother club out here..
> ...


HEY....Before anything else I would like to give you props for your courage in voicing your opinion. Really, not everyone had the balls like you do to say straight out how you feel about what happened in Texas. I am posting in behalf of my Club and in Behalf of the Founder. He does not come in here and even go on line, and I cannot blame him.

I was not there, but as soon as I heared what happened, with no knowledge of which club did this, I was really curious on who it was who cut inline. I read in the HOUSTON topic about it and asked a few people who it was. As soon as I found out that RO was the club it was time for me to really find out what happened. 

PERSONALLY I THINK THAT CUTTING IN LINE IS NOT APPROPPRIATE....I would also get mad if it was to happen to me.

*BUT*....(and believe it or not I made some serious investigation about this issue) *IT WAS LRM/GO LO'S STAFF choice for RO to be ahead of the line*...THIS IS THEIR PARTY, THEIR SHOW, THEIR GIG...it's up to them to make a choice on who to let in first whether it's our choice or not......we had to go. Just like if you were to throw a party at your house...you make your own rules, right? You pick out who can come in or not? Who can come in with out getting in line...so if this happens there's no one to blame but YOU....this was your party, it was your choice. Do you feel me so far? Now what happened in Houston was not RO's fault and I know I been told not to even come in to explain anything due to the fact that this really aint our fault.

You threw some real strong words up in here. And like I said I can probaly relate to your anger. *But you got it all wrong Bro*. RO had been labeled this and that for years....years before I even got in the club. I am a family man and everyone who knows me knows how humble I am and I only voice my opinion if I think Im right. And I assure you bro, I will not get in a club if I think all it will do to me is to tarnish my own reputation. 

BRIBE? I doubt that....maybe people always think of RO this way because of the image we portray....100 thousand dollar cars, GOLD CHAINS, GOLD TEETH, BLINGIN' RIDES...etc. But BRIBING LRM is uuuummmm ahhhhh too strong of an accusation. Believe me bro, WE DO NOT NEED TO BRIBE ANYONE. Like you and everyone else, all members of RO are only here to represent the LOWRIDER COMMUNITY...to REPRESENT nothing less, nothing more. 

TROY HAD THE 2006 SHOWS ALL PLANNED OUT...in the beginning of the year. He made it Mandatory for each chapter to represent in FULL FORCE and make sure all pre reg froms are mailed or turned in on time.....

SOMETIMES IT HELPS TO REALLY LOOK DEEPLY INTO ISSUES, SPECIALLY ONES LIKE THIS. BEFORE YOU START ACCUSING PEOPLE...but don't trip homie, I do the same mistake inlife too...Nobody's perfect. And I know this is Internet and we all have the right to voice our opinion, But I ask you to please watch what you say others may not reply to you the same way I do.

Thanks and Keep it Rollin'
Manny
L.A. Chapter Member


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 11 2006, 05:29 AM~6146798
> *HEY....Before anything else I would like to give you props for your courage in voicing your opinion. Really, not everyone had the balls like you do to say straight out how you feel about what happened in Texas. I am posting in behalf of my Club and in Behalf of the Founder. He does not come in here and even go on line, and I cannot blame him.
> 
> I was not there, but as soon as I heared what happened, with no knowledge of which club did this, I was really curious on who it was who cut inline. I read in the HOUSTON topic about it and asked a few people who it was. As soon as I found out that RO was the club it was time for me to really find out what happened.
> ...


Manny 
thanx for trying to keep it real,as was i,and i see you can feel me though,i was just trying to make a point and statement so this wont happen in up comming shows,and i thought long and hard about what i said due to the fact i know im gunna deal with this from the day i wrote it till shit im to old to do the show things,my cars on my avi so i wasnt trying to hide,but much respect to you and the R.O CHAPERS that can relate to this convo...
CASEY.....


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 11 2006, 04:29 AM~6146798
> *HEY....Before anything else I would like to give you props for your courage in voicing your opinion. Really, not everyone had the balls like you do to say straight out how you feel about what happened in Texas. I am posting in behalf of my Club and in Behalf of the Founder. He does not come in here and even go on line, and I cannot blame him.
> 
> I was not there, but as soon as I heared what happened, with no knowledge of which club did this, I was really curious on who it was who cut inline. I read in the HOUSTON topic about it and asked a few people who it was. As soon as I found out that RO was the club it was time for me to really find out what happened.
> ...


Handled like a true professional..great representation for the RO family. Much respect to you bro.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

if you think about trying to get 50 vehicles in a show they have to favor us somewhat! and about fair! life isnt fair! BRIBES....THEY WONT TAKE THEM I HAVE TRYED :biggrin:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 10 2006, 07:00 PM~6145101
> *i might get in some shit with my club behind this 1 or some other clubs but fuck it im a grown ass man i can deal with whats comeing. fuck if i paid lrm staff to let us stop the line and let our members cut in line and let them go with out entry numbers,i guess wed have chance of best display also,and i dont give a fuck who says other wise i seen the shit in houston,i will give credit where due,they have some of the tightest rides,cleanest bikes,and most members but if it wasnt for the help of the staff they brib they wouldnt be as big as they are!!!!
> now i no i just started shit but fuck it im tired of hearing how fucking great these
> motherfuckers are knowing they arent nobetter then anyother club out here..
> ...


I THINK MANNY PRETTY MUCH SAID WHAT I WAS GONNA SAY SO IM JUST GONNA TURN AWAY FROM THIS ISSUE...
:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 11 2006, 06:50 AM~6147214
> *Handled like a true professional..great representation for the RO family. Much respect to you bro.
> *


WE ARE ALL PROFESSIONLAS...INOUR OWN WAY
<<<<JUST KEEPIN IT REAL!!!!!

*GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE IN VEGAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 10 2006, 07:00 PM~6145101
> *i might get in some shit with my club behind this 1 or some other clubs but fuck it im a grown ass man i can deal with whats comeing. fuck if i paid lrm staff to let us stop the line and let our members cut in line and let them go with out entry numbers,i guess wed have chance of best display also,and i dont give a fuck who says other wise i seen the shit in houston,i will give credit where due,they have some of the tightest rides,cleanest bikes,and most members but if it wasnt for the help of the staff they brib they wouldnt be as big as they are!!!!
> now i no i just started shit but fuck it im tired of hearing how fucking great these
> motherfuckers are knowing they arent nobetter then anyother club out here..
> ...


YEA THAT DOES SUCK FOR ALL THE BROKE ASS CLUBS OUT THERE.............

THATS WHY WE ARE HATED ON,BUT THAT IS HOW THIS WORLD WORKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Sep 8 2006, 03:16 PM~6132882
> *INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB
> 30 YEARS AND ROLLIN
> *



30+ YEARS OF RIDING!!!


Nothing to prove to anyone!!! let the history do the talking... :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 11 2006, 01:47 PM~6149888
> *WE ARE ALL PROFESSIONLAS...INOUR OWN WAY
> <<<<JUST KEEPIN IT REAL!!!!!
> 
> ...


GOODTIMES PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDING GENTE IN HOPPING , STREET AND SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!STILL GROWING!!!!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> YEA THAT DOES SUCK FOR ALL THE BROKE ASS CLUBS OUT THERE.............
> 
> THATS WHY WE ARE HATED ON,BUT THAT IS HOW THIS WORLD WORKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Goodtimeslife1941 (Aug 7, 2006)

now may i ad my 2 centavo's GOODTIMES 100% All day long all week long and all year long ever since i learned how to walk .....its been Goodtimes Car club Baby ,,,,Babbay.  and thats some real KNOLEDGE FOR DAT ASS


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 11 2006, 08:57 AM~6147253
> *if you think about trying to get 50 vehicles in a show they have to favor us somewhat! and about fair! life isnt fair! BRIBES....THEY WONT TAKE THEM I HAVE TRYED :biggrin:</span></span>*


AND YOU SAY MY WORDS WHERE 2 STRONG? I WASNT GUNNA PUT ANY ONE ON BLAST LIKE THAT BUT LIKE I SAID IN MY 1ST STATEMENT I SEEN THE SHIT HAPPEN IN HOUSTON....NOW IF THE LRM STAFF TOOK THE MONEY I DONT KNOW BUT I KNOW IT WAS OFFERED AND I KNOW EVERYONE GOT PUT ON HOLD SO THEY COULD GO IN...BUT FUCK IT YALL DO WHAT YALL DO.AND GOOD LUCK IN VEGAS.....


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## HOOTIE MAC MILLION (Feb 15, 2006)

WUTT EVER SOME1 HAZ 2 SAY BOUT HOUSTON.....SAY IT....CUZ IF NOT DON'T SAY SHIT....MY GUYZ WURR THURR ALL NIGHT 2 GET IN....AND ABOUT $$$ SHIT WE DON'T HAVE 2 BRIB NO1 2 GET IN.....LOOK AT THA #'Z OF RIDEZ....WE DON'T NEED 2 PAY 4 ANY1'Z HELP....WE GOT ARE SELFZ..........YA I WUZ THURR JUST LIKE EVERY OTHER SHOW THIZ YEAR........IT'Z NOT H8'N.....CUZ EVERY CLUB OUT THURR HAZ SOME BAD AZZ RIDEZ......BUT DON'T CRY ABOUT SHIT JUST STEP YO GAME UP.....


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOOTIE MAC MILLION_@Sep 12 2006, 01:43 AM~6154314
> *WUTT  EVER  SOME1 HAZ 2  SAY BOUT  HOUSTON.....SAY  IT....CUZ  IF  NOT  DON'T  SAY  SHIT....MY GUYZ  WURR THURR ALL NIGHT  2  GET  IN....AND ABOUT  $$$  SHIT  WE DON'T  HAVE 2  BRIB  NO1  2  GET IN.....LOOK AT THA  #'Z  OF  RIDEZ....WE  DON'T  NEED 2  PAY  4  ANY1'Z  HELP....WE  GOT  ARE SELFZ..........YA  I  WUZ  THURR  JUST  LIKE  EVERY  OTHER  SHOW  THIZ  YEAR........IT'Z  NOT  H8'N.....CUZ  EVERY  CLUB  OUT THURR HAZ  SOME  BAD  AZZ RIDEZ......BUT  DON'T  CRY  ABOUT  SHIT  JUST  STEP  YO  GAME  UP.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOOTIE MAC MILLION_@Sep 12 2006, 02:43 AM~6154314
> *WUTT  EVER  SOME1 HAZ 2  SAY BOUT  HOUSTON.....SAY  IT....CUZ  IF  NOT  DON'T  SAY  SHIT....MY GUYZ  WURR THURR ALL NIGHT  2  GET  IN....AND ABOUT  $$$  SHIT  WE DON'T  HAVE 2  BRIB  NO1  2  GET IN.....LOOK AT THA  #'Z  OF  RIDEZ....WE  DON'T  NEED 2  PAY  4  ANY1'Z  HELP....WE  GOT  ARE SELFZ..........YA  I  WUZ  THURR  JUST  LIKE  EVERY  OTHER  SHOW  THIZ  YEAR........IT'Z  NOT  H8'N.....CUZ  EVERY  CLUB  OUT THURR HAZ  SOME  BAD  AZZ RIDEZ......BUT  DON'T  CRY  ABOUT  SHIT  JUST  STEP  YO  GAME  UP.....
> *


YOU KNOOOWW :angry:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 12 2006, 01:05 AM~6154183
> *AND YOU SAY MY WORDS WHERE 2 STRONG? I WASNT GUNNA PUT ANY ONE ON BLAST LIKE THAT BUT LIKE I SAID IN MY 1ST STATEMENT I SEEN THE SHIT HAPPEN IN HOUSTON....NOW IF THE LRM STAFF TOOK THE MONEY I DONT KNOW BUT I KNOW IT WAS OFFERED AND I KNOW EVERYONE GOT PUT ON HOLD SO THEY COULD GO IN...BUT FUCK IT YALL DO WHAT YALL DO.AND GOOD LUCK IN VEGAS.....
> *


 :biggrin: I AM JUST TELLING YOU WHAT YOU WANT TO HEAR GENIUS :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

APPLES AND ORANGES.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 12 2006, 07:24 AM~6154913
> *APPLES AND ORANGES.
> *


I THOUGHT IT WAS APPLES-PEACHES-PUMKIN PIE? :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 11 2006, 07:57 AM~6147253
> *if you think about trying to get 50 vehicles in a show they have to favor us somewhat! and about fair! life isnt fair! BRIBES....THEY WONT TAKE THEM I HAVE TRYED :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: ,Your a fool homie!!!


----------



## showstoppahrollin (Sep 12, 2006)

THIS TOPIC IS WACK


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 12 2006, 07:57 AM~6155040
> *I THOUGHT IT WAS  APPLES-PEACHES-PUMKIN PIE? :biggrin:
> *


stupid song I unfortuately remember :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:0


----------

